# Shops that can be trusted to fix my PS3's YLOD



## bert_dan (Apr 25, 2010)

My PS3 recently had the YLOD for the 3rd time and I'm planning to buy a new PS3 Slim around next month cause I know there is no permanent repair it.Had it for around 16 months now so warranty is out of the question.

Does anybody know where I can get my PS3 fixed around Dubai? I can't contact the one who fixed my PS3 the first 2 times,so I'm trying to find a shop which does without getting my data deleted in the Hard Drive.I've tried looking up online but they offer to fix it for around 500 - 700 Dhs. which is overpriced cause I've only paid 350 Dhs. to the guy who fixed my PS3 with warranty included.Anyone who knows that charges cheaper? Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------

